
On 'Affecting Atoms by Looking at Emitted Light' - Strilanc
http://algorithmicassertions.com/post/1618
======
brudgers
Direct link to the video:
[https://youtu.be/mTxbHiAPSlA](https://youtu.be/mTxbHiAPSlA)

